# Abandoned Church/Boxing Gym - Oct 18



## UrbandonedTeam (Nov 1, 2018)

Don't have much on this one but we missed out when it first came into a perspective a few months back and we weren't going to make the same mistake this time around.



I've seen many spots with items remaining, untouched etc, but this one is on other levels. Of the stuff that remains inside, some of it could probably go for a huge amount as it is precious artefacts of the sport. It is unreal that it has been dumped inside the decaying structure.



A quick exterior shot I grabbed as we were leaving











The church, upstairs, ground floor






































Looking closer at the organ










The back rooms of the church

















The ring































That's all for that - apologise for the lack of pictures in the ring. There was a lot more to show, but I wasn't focusing on the pictures.



Here's the link to my documentary styled video of this building. I cover the site's past, present and future through cinematics and narration:



​



Thanks for reading


----------



## KPUrban_ (Nov 1, 2018)

Nice. Unusual to see such a thing, maybe the priest did boxing?


----------



## Mikeymutt (Nov 1, 2018)

Very nice.had this on my list a while back but never got around to it.certainly strange with the ring there


----------



## BikinGlynn (Nov 2, 2018)

Thats lovely, I particularly like the church element


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Nov 4, 2018)

Love the microphone shot, great to see a church in such good nick!


----------



## Silverlight (Nov 6, 2018)

So many unplayed and unloved pipe organs around the country many of which, I suspect, are forgotten. Not only are there some quality instruments literally lying around, but many could be salvaged. A shame. Thanks for the images.


----------



## Sabtr (Nov 6, 2018)

Silverlight said:


> So many unplayed and unloved pipe organs around the country many of which, I suspect, are forgotten. Not only are there some quality instruments literally lying around, but many could be salvaged. A shame. Thanks for the images.



Really needs saving I agree. It's complete by the looks of things too. Needs dismantling and storing because it'll come to harm sooner or later..


----------

